

My First Indie Game After Quitting Ubisoft Last December - rocheon
http://donkeytonto.com

======
skurry
Looks like an interesting game, love the artwork! But why is the demo video
cutting back and forth between scenes so quickly? Quite confusing and
irritating.

------
pmtarantino
Try to fix your htaccess or server configuration, cause it doesn't work if you
access without www in the address

------
rprasad
My firm's filter is claiming that there is a virus or other damaging content
on your page.

